# 10 Paint cleaners shoot-out



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

As a big fan of paint cleaners, I decided I should do a comparison between what I own. IMO paint cleaning is the first step to a better looking car and with clean paint, waxes and sealants last longer.

Products compared and a short description:

*Autoglym Super Resin Polish (SRP)*: a well known product, cleans, polishes/fills and also adds some protection
*Carlack68 Nano Systematic Care (NSC)*: another well known AIO, that cleans and protects, boasting very good UV protection
*Optimum Poli-Seal*: another AIO that cleans, polishes and protects
*Prima Amigo*: cleaner glaze, offers light polishing action and filling of light swirls
*Smart Polish*: finishing polish that also cleans the paint for wax or sealant
*Wolf's Chemicals Shine&Seal*: another finishing polish that also adds protection; nano particles replaces dirt from paint
*Dodo Juice Lime Prime (LP)*: cleaner glaze that polishes paint and also cleans it
*Duragloss #601 Polish Bonding Agent (#601PBA)*: cleaner that also acts as a resin for DG sealants
*Clearkote Red Moose Glaze* - cleaner glaze that also fills light swirls
*Smart Wax*: cleaner wax

The subject for this test was the hood of a '89 BMW 535i E34, probably not original paint that is negleted for several years. Before applying the cleaners, 1/3 of the hood was cleaned using ONR QD and an EuroW MF towel.
This was the only prep, I've decided against claybaring first in order to see if these paint cleaners are capabile to remove all dirt from paint.

I diveded the work area in 10 small areas. The application method was the same for all products: I used a cotton application, rubbed the area with medium pressure using linear and circular movement for about 1minute and then removed the residue.

Drum rolls please

First up is AG SRP:










Dirt removed by SRP:










It cleaned well, very little contamination remained after application, medium slickness.

Next, Carlack NSC:










Dirt removed by NSC:










Similar to SRP, very little contamination remained, the applicator looked slightly dirtier. The area also had medium slickness.

Quick comparison between SRP and NSC:










Up next, *Prima Amigo*:










Because of its colour, it was impossible to tell how much dirt it removed:










The area was very smooth, probably due to the polymers, almost no contamination on the surface.

Optimum *Poli-Seal*:










After Poli-Seal:










Very good cleaning, slickness similar to SRP and NSC, maybe just a tad above.

*Smart Polish*, unfortunatelly no before pic, product colour is light blue

After:










It cleaned remarkably well, maybe due to its abrassive content, no contamination after application. Smell very nice for a paint cleaner!

*Wolf's Shine&Seal* before:










After Wolf's Shine&Seal:










Average cleaning, sub-medium slickness. Nano products are renowned for their lack of slickness compared to polimers and waxes.

*Dodo LP*, again no before picture (product is bright green), only after:










Above average cleaning, very slick though.

*Duragloss #601PBA* before:










Dirt removed by #601PBA:










Surprisingly good cleaning power, average slickness. I was suprinsed at how well it cleaned since it's marketed as a durability enhancer by other means than clean paint.

*Clearkote RMG*, it's an older bottle so slightly pale colour










After RMG:










Average cleaning power, slickness comparable to other products, but lower than LP and Amigo.

*Smart Wax*, no before pic (product is bright pink), only after:










Very good cleaning for a wax/cleaner-wax. Slick finish to thanks to its waxes.

The big picture:










I tried to take a lot of pictures in different light sources in order to show how the surface looked after cleaning.





































With flash:


















































































Group pic with all the applicators, I'll let you decide which one cleaned best. I think all did a good job at cleaning the paint and the differences were rather small.



















Differences in natural light:


















































































2 final pics showing the difference between clean and dirty paint.



















Out of all products, stood out for cleaning power the following ones:


Autoglym SRP
Carlack NSC
Optimum Poli-Seal

For slickness, the glazes were very good, particularely Prima Amigo and Dodo Lime Prime.

I hope you enjoyed my little test!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Nice test mate, great dedication.

I'd like to have offered some different cleansers in there though, like Prime, GEP, r222's.

But a great test none the less, thanks for posting. LP is very slick but a little oily.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks!

Wish I had all the paint cleaners in the world to test, but after this comparison I think *any* paint cleaner would do a good job at cleaning the paint. It mostly depends on what you want to use after and what brand you prefer.
But I don't think that would stop me from buy/trying others :lol:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Really good test have been thinking about lime prime for a while.


----------



## Ome Robert (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks for the test..!!

I recently used Dodo Juice Need for Speed (cleanser wax), and it works for me. Very nice wetlook and smooth surface.. My 2 cents.

Robert
Rotterdam


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

seen someone else use a black marker pen on a light car , then clean it off 

might be a good way to test how strong they are


----------



## Mr Orgasmo (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks chap for going to the effort :driver:


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Again, thank you for your dedication to the test. I think our HD Cleanser would be the product to reach for in our range if you were looking for the 'Autoglym paint cleaner', although as you said, SRP will do a rather good job too.


----------



## MarkMac (Mar 4, 2011)

Cheers for the info, i have 2 of your top 3 but I Think everyone has a tub of SRP lying around lol, 

cheers again


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

+1 to what mark said, SRP has been around so long, its easily ignored in the mass of new products, but still does the job.

Thanks for taking the time and effort on posting your thoughts.

Tony


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

is it true the car lack 68 is the same product as werkstat prime acrylic?


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

ALMOST true.
Carlack68 - Nano Systematic Care = Werkstat - Prime (not acrylic, which is more durable).


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

very good test, you have alot of paint cleaners lol
also one new section, aside from the cleaners should have been clay'd to show the importance of prep.


----------



## mrbloke (Oct 13, 2010)

Wow. I know you said you were a fan of paint cleaners, but having TEN of them?!!! Now that's an obsession.

Good test though, very interesting


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks guys!

As for sharing the results, I just consider it my contribution to a community from which I've learned alot over time :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Good job for those who work by hand mate! 

I love poli-seal, but never use it by hand. On a white or black lc pad on the DA, it's perfect! It cuts through haze and very light swirls nicely, and leaves an awesomely slick surface that glosses up right infront of your eyes. No way will you be getting 1/2 the benefit of using this stuff by hand.


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

DG #601 really enhance the sealant durability. It's an amazing combo with #105 and i bet i will work great with Zaino.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice little test . I am surprised not to see Serious Performance paint cleanser in there..

I do like the NSC also Werkstat Prime and Prime Strong. Also great on side and rear glass..


----------



## CamV6 (Dec 14, 2006)

Black Widow said:


> ALMOST true.
> Carlack68 - Nano Systematic Care = Werkstat - Prime (not acrylic, which is more durable).


Really? I thought it was the same as Klasse AIO? (which is my 'go-to' product)

Excellent test, shows great thoughtfulness and dedication to the cause.

May I ask, which of these 10 that you tested do you think had the greatest ability to mask the swirls?


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

CamV6 said:


> May I ask, which of these 10 that you tested do you think had the greatest ability to mask the swirls?


That's a good question.

I was thinking of trying Poli-Seal, but if it doesn't mask swirls as well as SRP then I don't think there's any point.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

tomah said:


> That's a good question.
> 
> I was thinking of trying Poli-Seal, but if it doesn't mask swirls as well as SRP then I don't think there's any point.


It doesn't mask swirls at all, it's not that type of product.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

ercapoccia said:


> DG #601 really enhance the sealant durability. It's an amazing combo with #105 and i bet i will work great with Zaino.


duragloss make zaino! So yeah, it works great!


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

CarLack NSC is an amazing product. Similar to Werkstat Prime for sure.

Brilliant writeup Toni.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Graet test,but two of the best are missing,raceglaze cleanse[the pink],and blackfire enhancing polish,both are the best to my opinion.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great test :thumb: SRP always in pole position !


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Great test. Must have taken ages! One I've found recently to be superb is BH Cleanser Polish.


----------



## Andy G (Feb 2, 2006)

Carlack is even better if you leave it to work for the required 30-45 mins:thumb:


----------



## divine3779 (Jul 12, 2009)

Good old trusty AG...........


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

type[r]+ said:


> duragloss make zaino! So yeah, it works great!


I guess this is just an urban legend. I use both Zaino and DG and i can tell you that they are similar but not the same.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

ercapoccia said:


> I guess this is just an urban legend. I use both Zaino and DG and i can tell you that they are similar but not the same.


Nah, it's a fact.  
not saying they're the same though.


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

great test


----------



## ClioToby (Oct 22, 2009)

Big thanks. I need to do a 3 series sale prep today and I was thinking of using SRp for old times sake just to clean the paintwork up a little. I think ill go with SRP lol.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I missed this test as I was away on a break from the forums when it was first posted, but it made for a very interesting read today  Good test, nice way of comparing them, thank you for going to the effort. 

SRP - may be old school, but it always seems to be ranking up there with the best!


----------



## sunnydude959 (Jan 3, 2014)

Sorry to bring an old thread up back from the dead, but would SRP be effective in cleaning old waxes off before adding fillers? i.e. would SRP clean off enough wax to add fillers to the bare surface of the clear coat, or would the fillers still sit on top of an old wax?

Wouldn't it be more sensible to use AG HD Cleanser as a cleaner? Because that would only subtract from the surface of the paint (remove waxes) rather than add fillers on top of it?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I would not look to SRP as a wax remover.

Remove all the wax first.

Oh also SRP has been reformulated since this test was performed.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Good test, well done.

I wonder why AG HD Cleanser is always ignored, is it because there isn't enough clarity whether it leaves a sealant or wax behind or something else?


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

sunnydude959 said:


> Sorry to bring an old thread up back from the dead, but would SRP be effective in cleaning old waxes off before adding fillers? i.e. would SRP clean off enough wax to add fillers to the bare surface of the clear coat, or would the fillers still sit on top of an old wax?
> 
> Wouldn't it be more sensible to use AG HD Cleanser as a cleaner? Because that would only subtract from the surface of the paint (remove waxes) rather than add fillers on top of it?


I'm pretty sure SRP will remove previously applied wax. It also has mild abrasives and those for sure will remove wax. The wax layer is very very thin.
Don't overthink it, just apply SRP and it will its job just fine.


----------



## sunnydude959 (Jan 3, 2014)

toni said:


> I'm pretty sure SRP will remove previously applied wax. It also has mild abrasives and those for sure will remove wax. The wax layer is very very thin.
> Don't overthink it, just apply SRP and it will its job just fine.


Oh right. What about a sealant? Would it be harsh enough to remove any sealant? Would it remove something like Supaguard?

Sunny


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Very nice review!


----------



## aDAM31 (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice review. Glad I have LP and SRP in my box.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> Good job for those who work by hand mate!
> 
> I love poli-seal, but never use it by hand. On a white or black lc pad on the DA, it's perfect! It cuts through haze and very light swirls nicely, and leaves an awesomely slick surface that glosses up right infront of your eyes. No way will you be getting 1/2 the benefit of using this stuff by hand.


Couldn't agree more:thumb: invest in the da and repost


----------

